# Fireball - Ryu from Street Fighter



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

My wife and I are going as Ryu and Chun Li from street fighter this year... sorry nothing scary. 

However I want to try and make a cool looking fireball any suggestions

Since I have a bunch of cardboard I was thinking about trying to make something out of that but I wanted to see what ideas you guys might have.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You could get some Oggz glowing light eggs and find some iridescent streamers to attach to them. People modify Oggz to use for poi so they're reasonably durable.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

This might be a little much but get a arm brace cane, drill & attach a small fan with blue silk attached to the back ( like a fake turch ) use the starch you use for making those little ghost stand up & put the same silk used for th back over a mixing bowl apply the starch. When hard cut some holes for the air mount it to the front of the fan. I'll try & send a layout if you would like to see.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry, I'm at work . Here's a Rough idea


----------



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

hmmm not a bad idea about the arm brace cane... i think the fan will be a little much but I might be able to create some sort of stick attached to my forearm that has a fireball at the end. 

maybe I can make it out of papermache and color it. It wont be the coolest looking thing but in the dark with a bunch of drunk people it could look cool.


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Or you could tone it down a notch if you don't want to deal with a big extension to your costume and draw blue fireballs on your hands so that when you put your hands together it looks like its just coming out of your palms.

Or Google Search Ryu Cosplay Costumes because those guys go ALL out and I'm sure you could find some neat ideas.

Excellent costume choice, by the way! I was just playing Street Fighter the other day... a classic!


----------

